# Whats wrong with stock Gingerbread rooted.



## Simmer1860 (Jan 6, 2012)

So far my rooted Droid Charge thats running the latest update of Gingerbread is out performing any ROM I have installed so far. Maybe its just me but once I start adding apps to my phone to get it the way I wanted it, the gummys and infinities start to lag, alot in some cases. 
I wasnt adding a whole lot. A couple games, some news apps, a way to access my aol mail. I removed the live wallpaper I downloaded because the system just seemed to stop. 
I can still remove the apps that came with the stock ROM and move all the rest to the sd card to save internal memory space, speeding up the system. The only thing I dont like about the gingerbread is the color scheme. For that the customized ROMS have it ALL over gingerbread.
Am I crazy????


----------



## kbucksot (Oct 27, 2011)

The answer is in your title....*stock*


----------



## m0unds (Sep 4, 2011)

Simmer1860 said:


> So far my rooted Droid Charge thats running the latest update of Gingerbread is out performing any ROM I have installed so far. Maybe its just me but once I start adding apps to my phone to get it the way I wanted it, *the gummys and infinities start to lag, alot in some cases. *
> I wasnt adding a whole lot. A couple games, some news apps, a way to access my aol mail. I removed the live wallpaper I downloaded because the system just seemed to stop.
> I can still remove the apps that came with the stock ROM and move all the rest to the sd card to save internal memory space, speeding up the system. The only thing I dont like about the gingerbread is the color scheme. For that the customized ROMS have it ALL over gingerbread.
> Am I crazy????


@simmer1860 - no, you're not crazy. i noticed the same lag and stuff w/infinity, and lag and hotboots w/gummy early on. the brown color scheme of stock roms never really bothered me (except the green selection colors for the window shade) but that was enough of a bother that i just started using tweakstock since it gave me the performance of the stock build and i could theme it however i wanted. best of both worlds, imo.


----------



## g.davis17 (Jan 8, 2012)

After trying all the ROMs Im sticking to the stock, debloated version and its much more consistent than any other ive tried. Until the ICS ROM is working properly, im sticking with this.


----------



## neyenlives (Aug 5, 2011)

the debloated deodexed stock rooted rom was great for me too. I stopped using the Inifinity and other custom roms a long time ago as well for the same reasons, stock was stable. The Tweak Stock rom is now my everyday build, stock stability, blue instead of brown color scheme, ADW EX takes care of the rest and running imoseyons voodoo supporting kernel makes the package complete.


----------



## Simmer1860 (Jan 6, 2012)

neyenlives said:


> the debloated deodexed stock rooted rom was great for me too. I stopped using the Inifinity and other custom roms a long time ago as well for the same reasons, stock was stable. The Tweak Stock rom is now my everyday build, stock stability, blue instead of brown color scheme, ADW EX takes care of the rest and running imoseyons voodoo supporting kernel makes the package complete.


Would it be possible for you to drop me a link for tweakstack so can check it out. It would be nice to use the stock rom just with some cool a$$ themes.


----------



## Mrtruckincowboy (Aug 23, 2011)

Simmer1860 said:


> Would it be possible for you to drop me a link for tweakstack so can check it out. It would be nice to use the stock rom just with some cool a$$ themes.


just look in the charge dev forum its there 
Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## RWNube (Sep 30, 2011)

I can vouch for stock of some sort as well. I am running stock deodexed/deloated EP4D with Imoseyon kernel 4.0 with the red Charged! theme. It is sick. I also have something like 250 apps installed, and it runs great.


----------



## Rominucka (Jun 23, 2011)

I happen to agree.
I am very proud of Samsung with this update.

If you notice (at least I have) the RAM seems to consistently run 100+MB more than it used to.

I originally wanted to retheme or find a theme with a different color scheme but then I stumbled across infinity with its TW4ness.....so I'd rather forgo all the smoothness and live with a little lag...........now I have completely forgot where I was going with this.

Sent from my Samsung Droid Charge 4G-LTE


----------



## empty_skull (Aug 4, 2011)

* Whats wrong with stock Gingerbread rooted?*

For me the color scheme and bloat.

I can vouch for tweakstock with it's added features and base color scheme is way better. I also use go launcher with its themes. Until imnuts came out with kernels I was using the experimental repacked kernel included. I am still running rfs not ext4. Just runs smooth as a lake on a quiet summer early morning.


----------



## kvswim (Aug 20, 2011)

If you don't have a problem with stock, you must be colorblind.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## m0unds (Sep 4, 2011)

kvswim said:


> If you don't have a problem with stock, you must be colorblind.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


or not.

the color scheme wouldn't have bothered me at all if samsung had been consistent. the bright green toggles in the windowshade were stupid. the rest wasn't that bad. not your cup of tea, maybe, but it wasn't as ghastly as so many make it out to be. that being said, i'm using the mnml theme on tweakstock because i hated the different shades of blue in its theme. it doesn't make it tasteless or bad, or the people using it colorblind; it means that it's just not my preference.


----------



## stueycaster (Aug 24, 2011)

I never really had a problem with the stock color theme. I just wanted a predominately black theme because it's good for battery life. Then about anything you have on top of the black will stand out on low brightness. Here's a screeny.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Simmer1860 (Jan 6, 2012)

I cant seem to find the differnt themes for stock. Are they still around?


RWNube said:


> I can vouch for stock of some sort as well. I am running stock deodexed/deloated EP4D with Imoseyon kernel 4.0 with the red Charged! theme. It is sick. I also have something like 250 apps installed, and it runs great.


----------

